# Hi :)



## RainSHP (Feb 8, 2016)

I've been a long time Specktra lurker so I decided to join since it seems like an amazing community with a lot of knowledge in beauty and makeup. I've already learned a lot from just lurking but there's still so much to learn! and hopefully I'll also be able to help other people .


----------



## Isabelle (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi Rain, and welcome to Specktra!

there is indeed loads to learn here, from some incredibly talented people! I've been here more than a decade, and I still learn new things all the time!

Hooe you will have a great time, and congrats on delurking 

Isabelle


----------

